# Specialized Sattel Toupe Team BG schwarz-rot 143mm NEU



## gsuz (29. Juni 2010)

Moin,

verkaufe den Sattel, da Geschenk und ich kann ihn nicht brauchen, da ich AM fahre!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230493619897


Mfg
tobi


----------



## gsuz (4. Juli 2010)

Jetzt isser drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

